#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-10
<dcosta> desculpa gouki fui tomar banho
<dcosta>  ls
<dcosta> ls
<Patricia> Bom dia[
<Patricia> buga buga buga buga bugabundo :-D Shell script + dialog http://pastie.org/1446160  |<<< meu primeiro :-D
<BUGabundo> calma miuda
<Patricia> ^^
<BUGabundo> sossega a passarinha :)
<Patricia> o que pe 'passarinha'
<BUGabundo> ahahahahah
<BUGabundo> um dia vais perceber LOL
<Patricia> o que é ^^
<Patricia> diz BUGabundo
<Patricia> BUGabundo: o que é?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> é escarnio
<BUGabundo> quase calao :)
<Patricia> escarnio? o que é?
<Patricia> Zombaria, mofa, menosprezo.
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> credo
<Patricia> e vc diz isso ainda
<Patricia> meu deus
<BUGabundo> n é assim tao mau, neste contexto
<BUGabundo> fica descançada
<BUGabundo> ola joaopinto
<joaopinto> oi BUGabundo
<joaopinto> entao, tudo bem ctg ?
<BUGabundo> ta td meu caro
<joaopinto> :)
<BUGabundo> hey guys, look at what I just got: http://p.bugabundo.net/got-my-mozilla-tshirt-for-beta-testing-firefo
<laborim> BUGabundo, parabéns
<laborim> está mt fixe
<BUGabundo> thanks laborim
<lauder> boa noite
<lauder> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar os drives ?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-11
<dcosta> boas noite a todos :9
<dcosta> viva BUGabundo (feio)
<masilli> boas!
<masilli> tenho umas dúvidas com o ubuntu netbook remix, alguém pode ajudar?
<masilli> tenho o Ubuntu instalado no disco de 4Gb do  Asus EEEPC 901
<masilli> e ao fazer actualizações diz que não tenho espaço
<masilli> como faço para usar o 2º disco de 16Gb para as actualizações, e instalar aplicações?
<masilli> está alguém aí? :P
<kimus> porra... não sei porq parece-me que a wifi está MUITO lenta
<castlealex> Olá Boa noite gostaria de saber se me podem ensinar como se faz para compilar um programa que nao tem ./configure
<kimus> alguém conhece algum bug em relação à lentidão da wifi :-S
<crunch2> kimus: trocar de rede :P
<kimus> hein?
<crunch2> kimus: trocar de rede wifi ;) caso seja possivel é claro :)
<kimus> o problema não é a rede mas a driver da placa de rede - get it?
<crunch2> kimus: yup, mas temo que não te consiga ajudar...
<kimus> crunch2: então não inventes :-p
<BUGabundo> yoooooooo
<kimus> YOOOO BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> tutti kimus?
<kimus> frutti: BUGabundo
 * kimus este pessoal do porto vem sempre com o tutti-frutti
<BUGabundo> eheh
<kimus> BUGabundo: what's up?
<BUGabundo> not much
<kimus> BUGabundo: uma coisa... eu estou ligado por wifi.. mas o iwconfig diz Access Point: Not-Associated ?!
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> reload
<kimus> e: iwlist eth1 ap
<kimus> eth1      Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<kimus> coisa estranha
<kimus> antes isto funcionava bem
<kimus> e estou ligado por wifi... portanto estou ligado
<kimus> e o eth1 tem IP :-D
<BUGabundo> haahaha
<kimus> BUGabundo: bah... tenho de instalar uma tool para saber o BSSID
<BUGabundo> para q??
<BUGabundo> iwlist eth1 scan ?
<BUGabundo> ou nm-tool
<kimus> iwlist não funca
<kimus> $ iwlist eth1 scan
<kimus> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning
<BUGabundo> FAIL
<BUGabundo> isso n e' wifi
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> dmesg ?
<kimus> é
<kimus> kimus@apple:~$ sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<kimus> eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
<BUGabundo> dmesg?
<BUGabundo> apple?
<kimus> $ iwconfig eth1
<kimus> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<kimus>           Link Quality:5  Signal level:215  Noise level:162
<kimus>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:178  invalid misc:0
<BUGabundo> ta explicado :D
 * BUGabundo sarcasm
<kimus> $ ifconfig eth1
<kimus> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:bb:16:00:d8
<kimus>           inet addr:192.168.1.123  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<BUGabundo> deve te faltar um pacote qq para compatibilidade!
<BUGabundo> ja viste a wiki desse modelo?
<kimus> wiki macbook já
<BUGabundo> afinal ja tens IP!?
<kimus> porra...
<kimus> já disse N vezes
<kimus> estou LIGADO
<BUGabundo> ahh sim
<BUGabundo> AP e' q n
<kimus> estou a tentar FIXAR o AP no NM pporque está com problemas de 'performance'
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> ent muda a polica energetica
<BUGabundo> tira de auto
<BUGabundo> e poe MAX
<kimus> já fiz iwconfig eth1 power off
<BUGabundo> axo q n vais por ai
<kimus> BUGabundo: no nm-tool o que é o BSSID? o Infra?
<BUGabundo> n sei
<kimus> consegues ver? ou nem por isso?
<BUGabundo> pah
<BUGabundo> busy
<BUGabundo> sorry
<kimus> ok
<kimus> podias ter wifi agora
<BUGabundo> cable
<kimus> BUGabundo: e isso do power depois de um reboot não volta a auto?
<BUGabundo> deve voltar
<kimus1> ping 18ms
<kimus1> está melhor :-)
<crunch2> kimus: podes explicar sff qual foi o comando que utilizas-te para alterar o power do sinal?
<kimus> crunch2: iwconfig eth1 power off
<kimus> onde eth1 é o meu device wireless
<kimus> geralmente ou é eth1 ou wlan0
<kimus> mas não fiz só isso crunch2
<kimus> tive de ir ao network-manager e colocar o BSSID do router
<kimus> crunch2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/688146/comments/4
<crunch2> kimus: normalmente eth1 não está "reservado" para ligações por cabo?
<kimus> crunch2: bem depende... normalmente podes ter o eth1 ou wlan0
<kimus> mas podes renomear para wlan0. nem me dei ao trabalho :-p
<crunch2> kimus: obrigado pela explicação! há pouco não me tinha dado conta da especificidade do problema e como ninguém respondeu tentei brincar um pouco :p sorry for the inconvenience..
<kimus> crunch2: certo. no problemo
<crunch2> kimus: gracias! mas já agora outra pergunta, não é possivel experimentar outro driver wifi e ver se o problema se mantém?
<kimus> se for para o mesmo modelo sim
<kimus> podes remover o modulo currente e testar outro
<kimus> modprobe -r moduleX
<kimus> modprobe moduleY
<kimus> sudo é claro
<kimus> bem... got to go. ver uma seriezita
<crunch2> kimus: ok, thanks!
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-12
<BUGabundo> WOW NSA building one million square-foot data center http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=10423#
<BUGabundo> night
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-13
<nuno_nunes> ola
<FrozenFire> I hope this isn't out of line, but this is the only channel that I can find on Freenode which is in Portuguese. I'm fixing an issue in PHP's Brazilian Portuguese documentation translation, and I'm wondering if someone would be so kind as to tell me whether or not "Texto que não serão exibidas." is a good translation of "Text that will not be displayed."
<kimus> quem daqui vai a http://www.ps3-hacks.com/ e não lhe crasha o firefox?
<licensed> kimus, eu consigo
<kimus> não tens plugins licensed?
<licensed> kimus,  ativos tenho webmail notifier, ubuntu firefox modifications, smart bookmarks bar, greasemonkey, downthemall
<kimus> qual é a versão?
<kimus> bem, vou fazer disable a alguns plugins e ver
<kimus> bem... deu
<kimus> agora a ver ser é do adblock ou do noscript
<BUGabundo> o/
<Bmw1000c> BUGabundo <3
<BUGabundo> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-14
<dcosta> boas noites "open minds" ;)
<BUGabundo> ola
<dcosta> viva BUGabundo
<dcosta> como posso fazer um comentário dentro de um ficheiro .conf de múltiplas linhas no linux ?
<dcosta> se ser # por linha ?
<dcosta> *sem
<BUGabundo> evening folks
<vasco__> boa noite
<vasco__> alguém sabe como reverter este processo: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/02/v4l2-no-9-10-webcam-nao-funciona-no-flash/ ?
<dan08> ola
<dan08> alguem me possa ajudar a installar uma pc line 100 camara?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-15
<PhoenixSTF> dan08: que se pasa?
<dan08> PhoenixSTF: nao consigo por a minha pc line 100 camara a funcionar no meu ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<PhoenixSTF> web cam?
<dan08> PhoenixSTF: sim
<dan08> PhoenixSTF: eu tive a pesquisar mas nao encontrei nada que me ajudasse :|
<PhoenixSTF> kal é  marca da webcam?
<PhoenixSTF> dan08 kal é a marca, é mm pc line?
<dan08> PhoenixSTF: acho que a marca é pc line :)
<PhoenixSTF> pcl-100k?
<dan08> sim
<PhoenixSTF> keres o driver?
<dan08> sim. ou alguma coisa para poder usar a camara
<dan08> eu estava a ler no forum official e parecia muito simples
<PhoenixSTF> http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/gspcav1-20071224.tar.gz
<PhoenixSTF> http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536002
<PhoenixSTF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PhoenixSTF> http://spca50x.sourceforge.net/spca50x.php
<PhoenixSTF> o primeiro é um driver
<PhoenixSTF> os 2 seguintes sao info que encontrei a quanto da camera
<PhoenixSTF> e o ultimo é um driver que se encontra na Source Fourge
<PhoenixSTF> o ultimo se clahar era o que te aconcelharia melhor
<PhoenixSTF> mas visto que advem do de cima
<PhoenixSTF> faz doenload do primeiro
<PhoenixSTF> dan08: mais alguma coisa que possa te ajudar?
<dan08> vou tentar os links que me enviaste obrigado pela a ajuda
<PhoenixSTF> de nada
<PhoenixSTF> aconcelho contudo a tomares cuidado
<PhoenixSTF> :)
<PhoenixSTF> vou-me
<PhoenixSTF> ate amanha ppl
<dan08> xau :D
<dan08> ola :=)
<jneves> oi
<dan08> just registered :D
<dan08> hello
<rpfr> ola
<dan08> alguem prefer kubuntu em vez do ubuntu?
<dcosta> boas noites a todos :)
<dcosta> Olá a todos ... existe forma de emular um .dmg no ubuntu ?
<dcosta> uma aplicação ?
<rpfr> dcosta: existe conversor para iso
<rpfr> DMG2IMG
<dcosta> ola rpfr
<dcosta> o que eu quero e correr uma calculadora que me pode vir a ser util
<dcosta> é possível ?
<dcosta> só a aplicação sem o OS ?
<dcosta> tou a equacionar usar o vmare para emular o mac
#ubuntu-pt 2011-01-16
<dan08> dcosta: boa sorte emilando o mac numa virtual machine :)
<dan08> emulando*
<dan08> dcosta: talvez mac-on-linux te ajude. ou converter dmg para iso??!
<dcosta> viva grande dany
<dcosta> dan08: sim mas não compreendo como vou correr a app que é para um OS em standalone
<dcosta> deduzo que não deia
<dcosta> ja isntalei o vm palyer e tou a sacar uma imagem do snow leopard  para vmware
<dcosta> devo resolver assim :)
<dcosta> já agora alguém aqui testou o gnutls com vários vhosts num ip ?
<dcosta> ou existe outra forma de encriptar parte de um site sem troca de certificados ?
<dcosta> uma cifra basica
<dcosta> apenas que os logins não passem em modo texto numa rede local
<dan08> dcosta: http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/images/screenshots/ndansmith.jpg
<dan08> dcosta: http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/
<dan08> dcosta: podes tentar com o vm mas a probablidade de dar é baixa?!!! talvez queras tentar dual boot?
<dcosta> pois dani mas repara
<dan08> dcosta: se nao conseguires por o mac-on-linux
<dcosta> é exactamente o que tava a falar
<dcosta> está lá o OS
<dcosta> so assim corro a aplicação
<dan08> dcosta: tamos a chegar a algum lado?!! haha
<dcosta> mas tá certo
<dcosta> vou guardar o link
<dcosta> e vejo o que fazer
<dcosta> aparentemente é um emulador
<dcosta> obrigado danyR  CERTO ?
<dan08> dcosta: tal como vmware :D
<dan08> dcosta: de nada mano
<dcosta> visto que me falta 30 minutos para sacar o iso
<dcosta> vou testar
<dcosta> se não der exprimento
<dan08> dcosta: ok. se precisares de ajudar é so dizeres
<BUGabundo> yo o/
<rpfr> boa tarde
<rpfr> não consigo instalar o google earth no ubuntu 10.10 64 bits da erro
<rpfr> alguem sabe a solução
<share> boas
<BUGabundo> onde onde?
<share> na rua
<share> e aqui no canal
<share> eu sei que elas andem aí
<share> :p
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> whoami
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-09
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola ppl
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-10
<astroo-> bye ppl
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<astroo-> ola ppl
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-11
<astroo-> ciao ppl
 * skorzen says hi to everyone.
<FernandoMiguel> oias
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-14
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2012-01-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rramalho> boas :)
<leoboaz> bom dia
<FernandoMiguel> hey
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-07
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-09
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<saturn_usa> hello
<saturn_usa> anyone developer ruby on rails?
<astroo-> hello
<astroo-> my programmer project is
<saturn_usa> astroo-who?
<astroo-> but is away
<saturn_usa> i'm sorry what you says
<astroo-> see the private please
<saturn_usa> okay
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-11
<Captain_Crunch> Boa noite alguem por aki ke me saiba dar uma dica?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta
<Captain_Crunch> Vou instalar o java e queria saber qual devo instalar o rpm64 ou o normal64?
<Captain_Crunch> o ubuntu aceita rpm ou so o red hat?
<Captain_Crunch> obrigado
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Captain_Crunch> ok tks
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<litledot> avrapasse1
#ubuntu-pt 2014-01-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * gsilvapt good morning o/
<ALSRicardo> Olá
<ALSRicardo> alguem disposto a me ajudar com o grub2 do ubuntu 14.10
<ALSRicardo> estou com um problema nele
<lusitan> qual é o problema?
 * gsilvapt good evening all o/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * gsilvapt Hi all o/
<astroo-> ola pesssoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
 * gsilvapt hi all o/
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
 * gsilvapt hi all o/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gsilvapt> boas
<astroo-> ola
<gsilvapt> tudo em ordem?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<gsilvapt> também
<astroo-> ja falamos antes?
<gsilvapt> sim
<astroo-> ok obrigado
<astroo-> eu faço de "mordomo" nos canais linux por que nao o uso
<gsilvapt> pois, os canais tugas perderam a adesão com o passar do tempo, já pude constatar
<gsilvapt> Sinceramente, só frequento um que tem imensa utilização, mas nem sobre o Ubuntu é
<astroo-> o portugues no irc atualmente esta morto
<astroo-> raramente existe conversas
<gsilvapt> sim
<gsilvapt> eu enviei um email ao suposto responsável pelo Ubuntu-PT mas nem resposta tive
<astroo-> ja deve estar fora para sempre
<astroo-> ja agora
<astroo-> sem ajuda so uns "malucos" nao pros e que vao continuar a usar linux se nao sabem ingles
<astroo-> linux sem ajuda e quase impossivel
<gsilvapt> Isso discordo. Acho que o Linux (Ubuntu, vá) mudou muito com o tempo
<gsilvapt> agora é usável
<gsilvapt> Antigamente era menos. Pelo menos nas versões estáveis. Apenas acho que o foco da Canonical é que é o errado
<astroo-> cesar3m> alguem pode me ajudar? o hotmail nao acessa aqui no meu ubuntu   sabes por acaso?
<gsilvapt> a pergunta não ajuda a que o ajudem sequer
<gsilvapt> Onde é que ele está a tentar aceder? Num cliente de email ou pelo browser?
<astroo-> cesar3m> e preciso ficar acessando a conta do meu email...
<astroo-> firefox
<gsilvapt> Thunderbird?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<cesar3m> boa noite alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> gsilvapt> Thunderbird?
<gsilvapt> boas noites cesar3m
<cesar3m> boa noite
<cesar3m> td bom?
<gsilvapt> Então explica lá o teu problema para ver se te consigo ajudar
<gsilvapt> tudo bom, e contigo? :)
<cesar3m> td
<cesar3m> aqui
<cesar3m> sou novo no linux
<cesar3m> estou aprendendo agora, antes que eu comece a faculdade de Sistemas de Informação
<gsilvapt> Já tinha percebido isso :P
<cesar3m> só que aí me surgiu um problema...
<cesar3m> meu hotmail nao acessa depois da pagina d elogin
<cesar3m> de login*
<gsilvapt> Estás a tentar aceder ao hotmail com que browser? Firefox?
<cesar3m> isso
<gsilvapt> Já experimentaste usar o Thunderbird?
<gsilvapt> Pode ser algum problema com a Mozilla. MAS, deixa-me procurar
<gsilvapt> Eu uma vez tive problemas de acesso ao meu email da faculdade também. Cheguei à conclusão que a culpa era do sistema da faculdade, dado que falhava sempre.
<cesar3m> o thunderbird estava funcionando para receber nao para enviar
<gsilvapt> Experimenta: https://support.mozilla.org/pt-PT/questions/983656
<cesar3m> até configurei a porta mas nao deu
<gsilvapt> Então deves ter configurado mal algum parâmetro, não? Experimenta isto para configurares o Thunderbird com o hotmail: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/thunderbird-and-hotmail
<gsilvapt> Experimenta correr o firefox em safe mode. Se der, acho que está aí explicado a origem do problema
<gsilvapt> Se não der, faz-me ping que tentamos outra coisa
<cesar3m> estou configurando o thunderbird aqui de novo, só um minuto por favor
<gsilvapt> ;)
<gsilvapt> Para o Firefox, presumo que já tenhas tentado limpar histórico, cookies e assim
<cesar3m> limpei nao
<cesar3m> o servidor do hotmail é a live.com neh?
<gsilvapt> então depois experimenta limpar os cookies
<gsilvapt> segundo aquele link que te mostrei, o servidor é smtp-mail.outlook.com
<cesar3m> é eu vi agora... tentando carregar caixa de entrada aqui...
<gsilvapt> ;)
<cesar3m> nao funfa
<cesar3m> acho que vou zerar o thunderbird
<cesar3m> e configurar tudo de novo
<cesar3m> o tipo de servidor aqui está POP
<cesar3m> porta 993]
<cesar3m> 993
<cesar3m> estava 995 tb nao funcionou
<gsilvapt> antes disso, experimenta apagar os cookies do browser e tenta fazer login depois
<cesar3m> certo entao, vou fazer isso agora
<gsilvapt> parece que ficou resolvido :D
<cesar3m> gsilva on?
<gsilvapt> sim
<gsilvapt> Não por muito mais tempo
<gsilvapt> mas resolveu alguma coisa?
<cesar3m> nada
<cesar3m> aparece
<astroo-> cesar3m  ve o privado
<cesar3m> aparece assim gsilva
<cesar3m> aguardando resposta @live.com aí demora carregar e aparece reset
<gsilvapt> ya, é o mesmo que acontecia comigo
<gsilvapt> Isto, se tiveres a tentar no browser
<gsilvapt> Pelo Thunderbird não posso dar grandes ajudas porque não uso
<gsilvapt> Mas presumo que esteja a faltar qualquer coisa no Thunderbird porque é suposto funcionar bem
<cesar3m> acho que a microsoft está barrando os usuários de linux
<cesar3m> acessar pelo site da live
<gsilvapt> Não, eles não gastam tempo nisso
<gsilvapt> Limpar cookies, navegação anónima são as únicas duas coisas que funcionaram comigo quando não conseguia entrar no site da outlook da faculdade, há uns meses atrás
<gsilvapt> depois descobri que eles tinham um problema qualquer no servidor...
<gsilvapt> Bom, tenho de me ir
<astroo-> ciao
<gsilvapt> Boa sorte, cesar3m e não desistas. Assim que te habituares, o Ubuntu é bom e não tão chato como o Windows :)
<gsilvapt> cya astroo- o/
<cesar3m> ow
<cesar3m> valew
<cesar3m> mt obrigado
<cesar3m> vou continuar tentando aqui
<astroo-> cesar3m   tenta o outro canal que te disse
<cesar3m> como eu tinha saido a cv resetou me passa o canal de novo pf
<astroo-> ja dei no privado
<cesar3m> vlw
#ubuntu-pt 2015-01-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cilu> alguem consegue instalar o cowpatty no ubuntu? tenho owifite, mas com o cowpatty é mais rapido
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-01-17
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-01-09
<tiagopolicarpopt> Ola a todos
<tiagopolicarpopt> Olá novamente
<tiagopolicarpopt> Estou aguardar a chegada de mais participantes para iniciar o workshop. Este vai ser o nosso meio de comunicação. Assim quem tiver longe podera saber o que estamos a falar.
<tiagopolicarpopt> Quem nao tive oportunidade de vir a Lisboa participar no workshop, pode fazer em Sintra  Tue, 23 Jan. 2018 20:00 - 21:30 WET
<dnegreira> Boas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2019-01-10
<dnegreira> o/
